# Tips for Blacking Out Grill (Chrome Delete)???



## TheWayfarer (Apr 28, 2014)

Looking for tips or experiences on blacking out an Atlas grill. Painting vs wrapping? How to remove the chrome headlight trim without damaging? Etc?

Ideally, I'd like to pull off the chrome to paint so it still has a contrast between gloss black and the flat black. Wrapping may be easier in that sense - but so far two places have neglected to take my business. Maybe third time's the charm? I could also give it a shot myself, but have no experience wrapping.


----------



## soul strong (Apr 6, 2007)

Headlight trim is very easy to remove, pull towards out wide of headlight and out. Easy to wrap or paint. Grille is held by 4 screws at the top and clips into the bumper at the bottom. To remove the chrome slats(?) use a small screw driver and pry the clip off and pull trim off. Go slow, and the clips are brittle. As for wrapping the grille trim I failed twice, I would always have bubbles or over stretched vinyl. I’m now waiting for warmer weather and I’ll paint them gloss black. 


https://instagram.com/vwatlaschris


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

I plastidip my grill and lights trim
Didn't drive yet, staying home this week, will check how durable it is next week when I will go to work. Here is couple of pictures 
https://photos.app.goo.gl/r3GKA3XFQceivWnx9
What you think guys?
Next I want to do the same for rear parts of my Atlas


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

*Rear part blacking out*

I tried to do the same thing with rear parts of the atlas
Fake exhaust tips was good, no problems,but the middle part with Atlas on it
I have to remove plastidip because when I start taking a blue tape out it starts piling off from chrome even after I cut a line between tape and chrome.
Is anyone trying to remove this chrome piece from the tailgate? And if yes please share.


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

TheWayfarer sorry I used your post


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

Zenia said:


> I tried to do the same thing with rear parts of the atlas
> Fake exhaust tips was good, no problems,but the middle part with Atlas on it
> I have to remove plastidip because when I start taking a blue tape out it starts piling off from chrome even after I cut a line between tape and chrome.
> Is anyone trying to remove this chrome piece from the tailgate? And if yes please share.


Yes, one owner permanently removed the chrome strip but it covers a hole in the middle of the tailgate. He had to get a body shop to fill and paint the tailgate to cover it. You should be able to remove, coat and replace if you have the right adhesive....but I don't think that should be necessary.
I don't think plastidip should be pulling off like that. Perhaps you didn't thoroughly clean the chrome and there is some wax or residue that is keeping it from bonding. I've not seen a case where someone couldn't get the plastidip to stick properly.


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Tim K said:


> Yes, one owner permanently removed the chrome strip but it covers a hole in the middle of the tailgate. He had to get a body shop to fill and paint the tailgate to cover it. You should be able to remove, coat and replace if you have the right adhesive....but I don't think that should be necessary.
> I don't think plastidip should be pulling off like that. Perhaps you didn't thoroughly clean the chrome and there is some wax or residue that is keeping it from bonding. I've not seen a case where someone couldn't get the plastidip to stick properly.


Thank you Tim K
It's windy today and I will try again when it will be quiet outside


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 26, 2020)

*Chrome Delete*



soul strong said:


> Headlight trim is very easy to remove, pull towards out wide of headlight and out. Easy to wrap or paint. Grille is held by 4 screws at the top and clips into the bumper at the bottom. To remove the chrome slats(?) use a small screw driver and pry the clip off and pull trim off. Go slow, and the clips are brittle. As for wrapping the grille trim I failed twice, I would always have bubbles or over stretched vinyl. I’m now waiting for warmer weather and I’ll paint them gloss black.
> 
> 
> Hi, the chrome slats you are referring too are on the side of the vehicle? I am looking to chrome delete also, i just got a 2021 SE w/Tech R Line.
> ...


----------



## Prattagain (Dec 2, 2020)

Just took off the grill chrome pieces easily and happy with results.

The headlight trim pieces come off by lifting with a flathead or something to get under it, lifting slowly toward the outside until it comes off (no tabs to deal with).

The chrome pieces of the grill can come off once you have removed the grill (take the 4 t25 screws out the top) and pull gently toward you from the bottom. When you turn the grill over you see the tabs behind the 4 main chrome pieces. You can depress the tabs holding the top in and then lifting gently, from the outside toward the badge, take the chrome accents off. They will go back on much easier once lined up.

It was a quick removal, cleaning and then rattle can that dried quickly. I have about 3 coats on and will most likely have to do something else as it is susceptible to scratches easily. You can easily remove the chrome pieces, put the grill back on and drive around while you get them set up. Anyone have their preferred chrome delete product you would recommend (not vinyl)?

Before









During

















After


----------



## Prattagain (Dec 2, 2020)

Update: Removed again (much easier and faster the second time) and used PlastiDip. Looks better and much more durable than the spray paint I used.


----------



## Prattagain (Dec 2, 2020)

Now I am trying to remove the faux exhaust chrome pieces to PlastiDip. I looked under the rear bumper molding and don’t see easy, accessible tabs. Has anyone else had success in removing these to chrome delete?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

For 2018-2019 Volkswagen Atlas Front Center Grille Grill Cover Trim Matt Black | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for For 2018-2019 Volkswagen Atlas Front Center Grille Grill Cover Trim Matt Black at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





If you want the easy way 

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## danclarke500 (8 mo ago)

This saved me so much time replacing my broken upper grill today. Yeah I got lucky when road debris broke the grill, lucky it didn't do any damage to the bumper, hood, or windshield. Thought I was gonna have to take off the bumper to replace this grill but luckily, no, thanks to this! Kudos!



Prattagain said:


> Just took off the grill chrome pieces easily and happy with results.
> 
> The headlight trim pieces come off by lifting with a flathead or something to get under it, lifting slowly toward the outside until it comes off (no tabs to deal with).
> 
> ...


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

TablaRasa said:


> For 2018-2019 Volkswagen Atlas Front Center Grille Grill Cover Trim Matt Black | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for For 2018-2019 Volkswagen Atlas Front Center Grille Grill Cover Trim Matt Black at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


I took the easy way awhile back. Pieces have been on for over a year through all the seasons and multiple car washes. No issues.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prattagain (Dec 2, 2020)

Prattagain said:


> Now I am trying to remove the faux exhaust chrome pieces to PlastiDip. I looked under the rear bumper molding and don’t see easy, accessible tabs. Has anyone else had success in removing these to chrome delete?


Update: I just taped off the bumper areas and went to town with Plasti Dip. They cane out great! Now I want to Plasti Dip the chrome trim on the back…first attempt it peeled off (missed a spot with the rubbing alcohol). I may take the ATLAS letters off first. Any tips to get clean lines when taking the tape off?


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

arkitect06 said:


> I took the easy way awhile back. Pieces have been on for over a year through all the seasons and multiple car washes. No issues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great. Do you know if the front emblem same size on 2019 and 2021?
Where did you get this nice emblem black out vinyl kit?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I’d imagine Badgeskins for the front emblem, did the same on the Tiguan and trying to decide if I do similar in the Atlas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I’d imagine Badgeskins for the front emblem, did the same on the Tiguan and trying to decide if I do similar in the Atlas.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I found this one just a few minutes before I saw your post 
VW,MK1.5,Atlas,Front,Smooth,Emblem,Overlay (badgeskins.com)
TY

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I’m torn, because I like the new VW logo but the back would be the old version. Unless the new logo for the rear fits and mounts in the same fashion for the MK1 models. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I’m torn, because I like the new VW logo but the back would be the old version. Unless the new logo for the rear fits and mounts in the same fashion for the MK1 models.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wrapped mine but didn't finish yet, ring around is still chrome, will try to finish it up this or next weekend and see if I like it or not. This is why I asked. If I don't like it I want the manufactured one.but yes what they have it's ok but not really impressive compared to old style 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Looking forward to results


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I’d imagine Badgeskins for the front emblem, did the same on the Tiguan and trying to decide if I do similar in the Atlas.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup. Badgeskins. Gloss/Matte Black


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I’m going to try out the 1 piece tint for the front emblem. I am disappointed that the side view mirror tint for the turn signals started to break apart. I had no issues with them on the Tiguan. Buying another set, but they lasted maybe 6 months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

This is part one. I did last summer and looks like it's survived through the winter and rainy fall. 
Will try to finish next weekend









Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Interesting, wonder if the same is possible on the Atlas.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Interesting, wonder if the same is possible on the Atlas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's possible. 
I pop out front emblem on my 2021 CS without any problem. Don't have enough vinyl wrap to cover whole emblem, it's 6.5 by 7. Will order and try to do this way 
Thank you for sharing this video 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]Zenia [/mention]you’re welcome, just happened to stumble across that video last night and this guy’s channel. May take a look at what he’s doing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

I order a piano glossy black wrap (will come in 2 weeks ) and I have a matte black for letters and round. Will try to make a template for it .Will see what is gonna happen. Will report back in few weeks. Priviose project which I promise to post a picture will be a back up if new one not gonna work. 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## 2011CWGTI (Apr 16, 2011)

TablaRasa said:


> For 2018-2019 Volkswagen Atlas Front Center Grille Grill Cover Trim Matt Black | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for For 2018-2019 Volkswagen Atlas Front Center Grille Grill Cover Trim Matt Black at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


How’s the fitment on this? Wondering if it fits flush or kinda sticks out on top on the chrome.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2011CWGTI said:


> How’s the fitment on this? Wondering if it fits flush or kinda sticks out on top on the chrome.


I’ve wondered the same. Is it good from far, but far from good when close up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I’ve wondered the same. Is it good from far, but far from good when close up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope these help a little. Headlight trim has a lip on the sides as it is applied over the existing trim. Cool with me though.


----------



## 2011CWGTI (Apr 16, 2011)

Thx for pics looks pretty darn good


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Ok 
I finally finish my front grill emblem. Not perfect, but it was a good experience, thank you to Reihenmotor5 for sharing YouTube video. Maybe later I will strip it off and do it again, but for now I want to see how it will effect a sensor behind this emblem and how durable is this vinyl stickers material. If anyone interested what material I use , I can post a links.
CS is stand for CROSS SPORT( just because  ). Bubbles will go away (at least this is what it's said in instruction)


----------



## B5.5 4EVER (Jun 11, 2009)

Any tips or video how to pull those headlight trims off, don't want to break anything.... Thanks.


----------

